# A German cake called "bienenstick"?????



## homechef777 (Jan 4, 2002)

A friend of mine described a cake her grandmother used to make for her called "bienenstick" I'm not sure of the spelling I think it's close.

She described it as a single cake layer in a rectangular sheet on top of which was layered a rich creamy frosting. This was than sprinkled with toasted sliced almonds.

I'm not sure and she doesn't quite remember if the frosting layer was just whipped cream or a butter cream. Ir was definitely not a merengue.
I would sincerely like to surprise her with a birthday cake if I could get the recipe. 

Is there anyone out there who has heard of this and has a source for the recipe? It would be very appreciated


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

I had never heard about this cake before, but have found this link:
www.cakerecipe.com/az/BeeStingCake.asp
The reported recipe looks a lot like the one you described (Bienenstich or "bee sting cake", apparently due to the fact that it contains honey) and sounds very yummy.
Let we know how it ends up!

Pongi


----------



## pinarello (May 3, 2002)

Well I love Bienenstich,
here in Germany its very popular and like I said one of my favs.
However I dought if the filling is only pastrycream, I would say its a light tasting pastry cream(maybe mixed with whipped cream) and also quite solid, after being cut and served on a plate it will hold its own shape. Also the filling is normally quite alot, and the almond crust on top is the whole thing that brings it together, light and creamy, with a glazed almond top, very good, yes!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Hi Homechef777,

It appears in the translations over time that the term can refer to several variations; a cake, bread, cookie or bars. What you are looking for is the coffee cake.

There are several recipes out there available for you to browse for the cake you are requesting. Rarely is honey included in the recipe but historically "Bienenstich" refers to yeast or baking powder cake layers ( filled with custard /jam) and covered with honey topping.










The custard filling would be most appropriate and traditional. I highly recommend the following recipe: 
*Bienenstich*.

Let us know which recipe you decide on, how it turns out, and if she likes it!

:bounce:


----------



## homechef777 (Jan 4, 2002)

Thank you Pinarello, Pongi and cchiu for the recipes and references. I had no idea that this was such a popular cake 

It seems that for the couple of weeks or so, I'll be testing recipes:chef: 

I'll keep you all posted.

Thanks again.

BTW Pinarello, what do you think of the recipe that cchiu recommended. It's sound like what you described.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

777
we actually do a clone. We use brioche dough rolled out. Top has almonds, honey. After baking we cut in half and fill with a dense custard that has whipped cream and a little honey folded in to lighten.
Big hit!


----------



## homechef777 (Jan 4, 2002)

I made my first bienenstick this weekend using cchiu's recipe he recommended. It's totally delicious. I really liked the pastry cream and whipped cream filling. It was rich and light at the same time. Thanks cchiu . 

It must be very similar to what Pinarello described in Germany.

Now I'm wondering if I should just stop looking at the other recipes that have been forwarded to me or should I try a couple of more. None of the cakes are exactly low cal


----------



## jill reichow (Mar 12, 2001)

the recipe that cchiu is almost identical to the one I got from our German Frau when we lived in Germany. After many hysterical attempts at translating and mixing, we got it down. It was one of our favorites when we lived there. Don't know if there are regional variations to the recipe or not. We were living in Zweibruecken at the time.....


----------



## pinarello (May 3, 2002)

777
yes it looks very similar(and good!)
I would just say twice as much filling!


----------



## arnochef.com (Jul 3, 2002)

Bienenstich is a flat German yeast cake brushed with butter before baking, covered with sliced almonds, grated lemon peel and honey. The baked cake is split and filled with vanilla pastry cream.


----------

